# South Seattle - Auburn Running Savage Tide



## DragonTurtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi I am starting a new group in the Auburn area south of Seattle. Looks pretty likely we will be running the Savage Tide Adventure Path. This is a new group and a new campaign.

Let me know if you are interested in joining the group. 

Thanks!


----------



## jknevitt (Jun 10, 2007)

DragonTurtle said:
			
		

> Hi I am starting a new group in the Auburn area south of Seattle. Looks pretty likely we will be running the Savage Tide Adventure Path. This is a new group and a new campaign.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in joining the group.
> 
> Thanks!





Hey, 

If you're interested in getting in on a bi-weekly Friday night D&D game in the area, let me know. I'm in Kent (on SE 240th), and I'm looking for players. I've never been the subject of a gamer horror story, if that's any consolation.  Drop me a line if you're interested at jknevitt at gmail dot com.


----------



## jknevitt (Jun 12, 2007)

Also: consider me interested in your Savage Tide campaign. What kind of session length/frequency/day were you thinking of?


----------



## DragonTurtle (Jun 12, 2007)

My ST game kinda fell apart due to a few factors, what can you tell me about your Friday night game?


----------



## jknevitt (Jun 12, 2007)

DragonTurtle said:
			
		

> My ST game kinda fell apart due to a few factors, what can you tell me about your Friday night game?




Well, it's now turned into a biweekly Saturday/Sunday afternoon game (in that we would schedule either Saturday afternoons or Sunday afternoons on a per-session basis so we can work around people's schedules).

I've posted a fairly large writeup here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198542

I've listed four or five books in that writeup; if there's a viable PC option in there, you're welcome to take a whack at it. Starting level will be 3rd or equivalent (to take into account non-standard races with a LA).

I'm cribbing a lot of ideas from other places, including but not limited to _Hellboy_, _Babylon 5/Crusade_ and _The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess_.


----------

